# Downtown Miami !



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey !  , estuve por Miami hace dos semanas , una semana por alla y solo llovio 3 veces , suerte ? a lo mejor :lol: . Downtown Miami esta volviendo a nacer , con la cantidad de proyectos , comerciales , residenciales etc , haran de Downtown Miami un lugar muy apacible en el cual vivir . De por si , hay bastante retail en el area y mas por venir. Gruas por todos lados :cheers: . Eso si , lo mejor del paseo fue Miami Beach , Sunny isles y Hollywood aunque no tome fotos :bash: . Enjoy !


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









Bonus : Miami Beach and , of course , the beach


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau Miami :banana: es super buenisisisismo su boom constructivo :drool: :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

BUenas fotos  gracias por compartirlas :hug:


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

super moderno!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

linda mi ciudad,bueno mi segunda casa despues de Lima.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Esas fotos son de la zona de miami beach en la islita, no?
Buenas fotos! Miami tiene su encanto en especial las bellas mujeres.
Pero estoy feliz de no seguir viviendo en Miami ya que no me parecio tan espectacular. Igual le tengo su carino porque vivi en Pembroke Pines por 6 years y la verdad es que no extrano para nada florida. Aunque este verano voy a verenearme por esos lares!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Miami es una ciudad muy odiada por muchos.No solo gringos,sino muchos latinos opinan lo mismo.Muchos dicen que dejaron sus ciudades de latinoamerica por el trafico,desorden y falta de cultura,pero en Miami hay los mismos problemas.Bastantes diferencias sociales por la cantidad de ilegales que hay.Muchos barrios pobres,desordenados y peligrosos.Pero tambien tiene el lado bueno,la playa,el sol y la belleza de la gente.Definitivamente es una de las ciudades con mas contrastes de todo EEUU.Y su gente??bue... bueno hay mucha gente inculta,malcriada y bruta pero asi es la ciudad.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tambien estuve por Miami por 4 de Julio y ami punto de vista a mi me gusto mucho , gente inculta como dice Jose Perez en todos lados especialmente en California , en cuanto a ilegales no tengo ningun comentario al respecto yo tambien llegue sin ser cuidadano de este pais y decidi emigrar y el tener papeles ahora siento que no me hace diferente a los "ilegales" porque tambien son inmigrantes como yo.Tambien el ser latino no significa ser inculto o ignorante,gente de todo tipo la encuentras aqui y en la China y en todas las razas,pero tambien es verdad que toda cuidad grande de los estados unidos tiene zonas feas y peligrosas, sino que comenten los que vivimos cerca a los Angeles, New York, Chicago, Dallas, Vegas, San Francisco, Washignton DC., San Antonio, Philadelphia, en fin EEUU es un pais que esta creciendo rapidamente y ahora por lo menos aqui en California el ****** ya no piensa que ser latino no es ser mexicano como sucedio hace unos años atras.Bueno cambiando el tema me gusto muchisimo Miami pero tal vez no para vivir , me encanta California ofrece muchisimo que hacer, ir a las playas(no tan bonitas como Florida pero...), montanas, nieve,campos hermosos ,desiertos, en fin tiene mucha variedad, pero sobretodo el clima aunque muy caliente en verano pero tiene el mejor clima de los EEUU...Bueno aqui contribuyo con algunas fotos de mi ultimo viaje de hace 2 semanas


















Vistas camino a Key West ( 3 horas de Miami) hacia el sur




































A 90 millas de Cuba









Sunset




































anochecer









Downtown Miami


----------



## acuarelo (Nov 10, 2008)

ME PARECE MARAVILLOSO MIAMI Y MUY MODERNO
SALUDOS DESDE COLOMBIA

SOGAMOSO CIUDAD DE PROGRESO Y DESARROLLO
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504426&page=44


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Chévere Downtown Miami, aunque tanto rascacielo me estresaría.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

55-story Wachovia Bank, Espirito Santo Plaza and Miami´s tallest 4 Seasons Hotel are my favorites...!!! Como van los proyectos en construcción mas altos de esta ciudad??? Cheveres fotos !


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> 55-story Wachovia Bank, Espirito Santo Plaza and Miami´s tallest 4 Seasons Hotel are my favorites...!!! Como van los proyectos en construcción mas altos de esta ciudad??? Cheveres fotos !



algo asi...
bueno mas q proyectos ,,mostrare estos en etapa de construccion y algunos recien terminados
este margarito al costado del rio miami..fotos mias tomadas desde el omnitrain (es gratis pasear en este)











la avenida brickell ,ahora llena de edificios altos aun se aprecian las gruas.hay varios edificios nuevos










estos gigantes al costado del ayuntamiento...listos para estrenar



















esta es una de las gemelas en city of aventura a 20 min al norte del downtown










brickell en construccion










aprovecho el reply al moderador para poner algunas de mis fotos al downtown de esta ciudad
espero q al creador del thread le guste las fotos


















































































zoom in










zoom out



















seguimos en el metro "parrandero"




























desde coral gables


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

muy buenas fotos papiriqui


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Miami me atrae bastante ! Sera la comida, seran las chicas ( Hot ! ), seran los rascacielos, sera el clima ... sera, sera ... ? Todos los anios voy para alla !

Cuanto estuve por ahi, hace como 3 meses, los edificios de la 3ra fotos ya estaban terminados y habitados. Aunque vi pocas luces prendidas, muy pocas la verdad. Habra sido un fracaso ? Son bien simplones, pero la altura es descatable.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos mi estimado ! Cuánto va cambiando la ciudad en su downtown, Hay muy buenos diseños...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sueño con conocer Miami, mi madre y hermana me ha contado maravillas de esta ciudad, aunque claro está que la parte fea no se muestra a los turistas. saludos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^gracias muchachones

justo detras de esos edificios bacanes pegado a la 95..en verdad es maleado...por no tomar la autopista en su momento,, recorri unas zonas q daban tanto miedo como el porvenir (exagerando)
bueno si,, miami sigue el patron de las ciudades de eeuu con su downtown -cbd, en el medio y los suburbios alrededor..conecntandose entre si por extensas autopistas


haberrrr miami :
lo bueno : 
-sus playas..son realmente hermozas ..y puedes frecuentarlas los 365 dias del año
-su gente.. ves ciudadanos de todo el mundo y he visto mas variedad de latinos q en los angeles..y si te vas a southbeach ..se te van los ojos de los hermozas q son las chicas
-la vida nocturna y servicios
-los edificios residenciales pegados al mar son hermozos
-tiene tren urbano ( una sola linea)

lo malo:
-no ves edificios realmente antiguos ..y variedad de estilos arquitectonicos ... parece una ciudad nueva, un balneario gigante,, no se ve tanta movida cultural como en n.y o l.a.....mucho art deco ( no me gusta)
-peajes: no tiene la cantidad de autopistas , como por ejm los angeles..pero ves mas peajes y resulta incomodo estar pagando..a no ser q tengas "un sticker" en el parabrizas.
-su skyline me parece austero comparado con otras ciudades de eeuu
-temporada de hurracanes


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

bueno el sistema de transporte hay que mejorarlo y sobre los barrios alrededor del downtown si que dan miedo y es mejor no pasar de noche o evitar, pero la ciudad es acojedora sobre todo las pegadas al mar tienen una movida difente , bueno sobre las mujeres no hay palabras , vivimos con relacion a la playa o si no casi relacionado a la playa ( ruben blades estaria feliz aki  )


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uhmm siguen construyendo allá? Y la crisi inmobiliaria no afectó a Miami?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUE BACAN


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

si afecto la crisis mi amigo muchos de los edificiones predestinados para venta estan en "alqiler pero con opcion de compra" o otros paralizados con terrenos cecados o sencillamente casi el minimo de gente trabajando


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos papiriqui!! que bien se ve Miami!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias por los comentarios ko-ko,wicked, chimuchik (gracias por abrir la 3era y 4ta pagina :lol,sky, no angel y canelita (de veras es muy bacan,por eso me fui de los angeles y vine para aca:lol:,,lo impresionante es q el "don-ton" esta frente a una bahia (biscayne) y a la vez surcada por el rio miami.. donde se contemplan diferentes islas o caYos..uno de estos es miami beach
avisen si vienen!

para la despedida de mi aporte aqui, pondre un cachito del festival calle 8 y coral gable.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chevere tus fotos papiriqui, de mamani city, lindos botes,, hasta los puedes tocar con las manos a esos cruceros,



>


Me emociona esta foto...


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ asi es pol,, pero ya no parece la bandera del peru..por lo anarajando
mucho sol por aca

en las sgtes horas mas fotos del downtown miamense ( cUuuual sera el gentilicio) :banana:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

super edit


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Toda la variedad del centro de Miami.....
by papiriqui

A 4h30' del jorge chavez......

un recorrido express,,por toda el area del downtown y cayos de alrededores...todo lo q se ve ,,se puede hacer en unas 3 horas .​
vista nocturna,desde brickell











ya amanecio...:nuts:hno:











inca garcilazo de la vega en pleno bayside..










bayside











ahi pasa el omnitrain........chapemoslo...
de un salto mismo escena del fugitivo










ya dentro de el...
sres pasajeros...soy una persona q se gana honrada mente la vida....:nuts:
no me ignoren pues,,











pa los amantes del deporte blanco..

copa ericcson (en virginia key)










atras se ve el skyline del centro (me lo juras?)
y tambien la morena selena williams,, q es mas agarrada q kina malpartida










le estan sacando la mugre a selena..



















diferentes ocasos desde la ruta de miami beach a miami centro
atravez del mc arthur causeway




















algunas de brickell ave...la avenida mas hermoza de miami, para mi.










chevere la isla triangular,, me parece q es fisher island, a un costado de virginia key










lateando a las 2:00am










desde el parque, (bayfront park) el q esta al costado de bayside..tiene partes bien oscuras









el unico lugar abierto en bayside a las 3am...en este point solo quedan algunos borrachines.q no sacaron a bailar a nadie, alguno/as q bailan solos , patas tirando el ultimo floro de la noche...ah y por supuesto fotografos con insomnio.











a q no te tiras un clavado de aca...









​




salud con todos :cheers:, ya hasta se ve borroso (hip)










espero q las fotos sean de su agrado.....

auspiciadores ;

500 brickell
miami dade transit
copa ericsson
champagne "noche buena"

hasta aqui llego mi amor.......:lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buena papi! :lol:
Que chévere Bayside!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Linda Miami, tan gringa pero tan latinoamericana.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

FOTAZOS!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Miami es una ciudad muy odiada por muchos.No solo gringos,sino muchos latinos opinan lo mismo.Muchos dicen que dejaron sus ciudades de latinoamerica por el trafico,desorden y falta de cultura,pero en Miami hay los mismos problemas.Bastantes diferencias sociales por la cantidad de ilegales que hay.Muchos barrios pobres,desordenados y peligrosos.Pero tambien tiene el lado bueno,la playa,el sol y la belleza de la gente.Definitivamente es una de las ciudades con mas contrastes de todo EEUU.Y su gente??bue... bueno hay mucha gente inculta,malcriada y bruta pero asi es la ciudad.


Estados Unidos ha cambiado mucho los ultimos 25 años cuando yo llegue era un pais mucho mas ordenado, o quizas porque donde yo llegue a vivir NJ eran en su mayoria barrios de inmigrantes europeos, polacos,( no eran muy bien visto por los gringos), italianos e irlandeses, españoles y portugueses. Los latinos que habian eran cubanos y puertorriqueños. Los demas latinos y mexicanos vivian en Los Angeles CA y eran muy pocos en otros estados.
No habian Haitianos ni muchos mexicanos, ni centroamericanos, tampoco muchos indues ni pakistanies...quizas porque inmigrar en forma legal, era muy dificil y la gente opto por venir en forma ilegal y eso es malo...porque llega tambien gentes de mal vivir mezclados con los que quieren trabajar y por eso es que se tienen malas referencias de todo el que es inmigrante, cuando no es asi.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos... siguen con las construcciones... es dificil pensar q en Miami y en N.Y. hay gente q esta rematando departamentos de 100 m2 a 25.000/ 30.000 $


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Wau Miami :banana: es super buenisisisismo su boom constructivo :drool: :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
> 
> BUenas fotos  gracias por compartirlas :hug:


LA GRAN MAYORIA DE EDICIOS QUE SE VEN ALLI YA LLEVAN VARIOS AÑOS DE CONSTRUIDOS...POR OTRO LADO MIAMI NO ES GRAN COSA COMPARADA CON OTRAS CIUDADES DE USA Y ES SUBESTIMADA POR LOS AMERICANOS...


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

papiriqui said:


> algo asi...
> bueno mas q proyectos ,,mostrare estos en etapa de construccion y algunos recien terminados
> este margarito al costado del rio miami..fotos mias tomadas desde el omnitrain (es gratis pasear en este)
> 
> ...



ESTOS DISEÑOS ARQUITECTONICOS NOS DEMUESTRA QUE MUCHOS ARQUITECTOS PERUANOS NO TIENEN MUCHA IMAGINACION YA QUE SIGUEN CONSTRUYENDO EL MISMO TIPO DE EDIFICIO DE DISEÑO DE CAJA DE FOSFOROS A VER SI AUNQUE SEA COPIAN ALGO DE ESTAS FOTOS ...SE DISCULPAN MUCHOS DICIENDO : es que no hay dinero...plop!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Buena papi! :lol:
> Que chévere Bayside!


gracias como siempre, destructor de escenarios!




roberto_vp said:


> Linda Miami, tan gringa pero tan latinoamericana.


realmente ,esta es la frase q mejor resumiria a la ciudad de miami,
hay tantos barrios latinos,y esta tan difundido el español ..q te olvidas q estas en eeuu.



W!CKED said:


> FOTAZOS!


gracias jeremias, :cheers:



Copihue said:


> Estados Unidos ha cambiado mucho los ultimos 25años cuando yo llegue era un pais mucho mas ordenado, o quizas porque donde yo llegue a vivir NJ eran en su mayoria barrios de inmigrantes europeos, polacos,( no eran muy bien visto por los gringos), italianos e irlandeses, españoles y portugueses. Los latinos que habian eran cubanos y puertorriqueños. Los demas latinos y mexicanos vivian en Los Angeles CA y eran muy pocos en otros estados.
> No habian Haitianos ni muchos mexicanos, ni centroamericanos, tampoco muchos indues ni pakistanies...quizas porque inmigrar en forma legal, era muy dificil y la gente opto por venir en forma ilegal y eso es malo...porque llega tambien gentes de mal vivir mezclados con los que quieren trabajar y por eso es que se tienen malas referencias de todo el que es inmigrante, cuando no es asi.


asi es sra. copihue, y muchos de ellos se legalizaron en la aministia q hubo el año 86, me parece y sentaron raices en este pais...,y asi siguieron llegando muchos inmigrantes mas , ehn busca del sueño amricano.
ahora grupos pro-inmigrantes,, buscan la solucion a sus problemas,,se plantea otra aministia como la de aquel año??, yo lo dudo mucho.
mas aun despues de lo q paso en el 9-11,..legalizar 12 millones de inmigrantes??..es ingenuo,...;pues asi como hay gente trabajadora,, las hay tambien con antecedentes criminales, o aquellos q les gusta "vivir" del estado y piden beneficios..gente improductiva en general,,por q no apoyar asi a los q estamos a medio camino..como los q tiene visas de trabajo?.(en algun lugar tenia q defogarme)
lo maximo q hara este gobierno,,es dar permisos de trabajo temporales..no creo q mas ,sinceramente.




Claudia4681 said:


> Muy lindas fotos... siguen con las construcciones... es dificil pensar q en Miami y en N.Y. hay gente q esta rematando departamentos de 100 m2 a 25.000/ 30.000 $


es bastante dramatico, la caida de la equidad de las propiedades en este pais,, especialemnte en estados como este y california.
muy buen momento para comprar,,,pero los q compraron propiedades un tiempo atras,,estan viendo las de cain,,por la misma devaluacion de estas...pero el monto del prestamo es el original.



jairob said:


> ESTOS DISEÑOS ARQUITECTONICOS NOS DEMUESTRA QUE MUCHOS ARQUITECTOS PERUANOS NO TIENEN MUCHA IMAGINACION YA QUE SIGUEN CONSTRUYENDO EL MISMO TIPO DE EDIFICIO DE DISEÑO DE CAJA DE FOSFOROS A VER SI AUNQUE SEA COPIAN ALGO DE ESTAS FOTOS ...SE DISCULPAN MUCHOS DICIENDO : es que no hay dinero...plop!


ja, no hagas higado compare, pienso q en nuestro pais tenemos buenas facultades de arquitectura,asi como gente muy capaz,
esta mediocridad no solo se debe a la falta imaginacion o presupuesto,,
es debido a la informalidad q existe en el sector construccion..aveces ni son arquitectos los q hacen el diseño de los diferentes inmuebles en nuestra ciudad.. y como lo he dicho antes , tambien es culpa de los q te revisan los planos y te emiten el permiso de construir,,, no pueden pasar cualquier tonteria..y se supone q dan recomendaciones para mejorar las falencias del proyecto.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

papiriqui said:


>


Creo que esa botella explica la calidad de las tomas. :lol:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

A eso yo diría una botella borracha.


----------



## Taviitoh (Jun 13, 2009)

hola, soy del foro Chileno y tengo una pregunta:
en miami hay bar.. discos, etc?
gracias


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

JT 69 said:


> Creo que esa botella explica la calidad de las tomas. :lol:


:tongue:....................:lol: jijunezco




alvarobendezu said:


> A eso yo diría una botella borracha.


la borracha era la jijuna de la fotografa :lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Taviitoh said:


> hola, soy del foro Chileno y tengo una pregunta:
> en miami hay bar.. discos, etc?
> gracias


si te refieres a la zona del downtown, pues si.
hay uno ubicado en bayside market,junto con varios barsitos.
despues en la zona de brickell..donde hay mucha disco latina q cierran alrededor de las 4am, es bacan departir con gente de toda sudamerica por ahi.

tambien hay como cruceros q salen de bayside.q son como "botes parranderos"..te pasean por la bahia y estan incluido los tragos.


----------



## francocutexX (Sep 7, 2009)

democracia said:


>


alGUN DIA LIMA TENDRA UN SKYLINE COMO EL DE mIAMI????????

nada mas conozco el aeropuerto de Miami, pero desde el avion vi toda su exhuberancia, me encanto lo verde que se veia, es una ciudad q si o si debo visitar alguna vez.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miami, después del Huracán Andrew si mal no recuerdo en el 91 quedó bastante maltratada, tuve la oportunidad de visitarla antes y después del huracán y hoy realmente es una ciudad impresionante, sobre todo el skyline de edificios en la costa es espectacular (A1A) me llamó mucho la atención la reconstrucción y recuperación para el turismo del barrio Art Decó en South Beach, lo que no me gusta de ésta ciudad es el clima, el calor y la humedad son insoportables y también es chocante la soledad de los suburbios, nadie camina por las calles, no se ve gente es una sensación de soledad apabullante, aparte de que todos los condominios son iguales, el mismo estilo de casas los mismos colores, a cada esquina se repiten las mismas tiendas y restaurantes, en cada cruce de avenidas el Mc Donalds o el Wendys o el Burger King junto al Walmart o al Target y junto a ellos el Wallgreens y el Bank of America esto se repite en todas las ciudades (menos en West Palm Beach que es muy bacan) a lo largo y ancho de la plana y monótona Peninsula de La Florida, nada que ver con ciudades como New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston o Seattle que son ciudades llenas de vida y únicas.

saludos


----------



## david manuel mesa (Mar 16, 2010)

Mucha hermosura de Ciudad.


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------

